

Show HN: ulisesrmzroche.github.io | marketing page - ulisesrmzroche

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ulisesrmzroche.github.io<p>Hi ya&#x27;ll,<p>I just shipped the MVP of the marketing page for a web dev  consulting business I&#x27;m trying to start up. Would greatly appreciate any&#x2F;all feedback before I start work on v2. Thanks for your time!
======
adyus
Just a couple of thoughts.

If you're aiming for small, non-tech-savvy local businesses, I suggest
shortening both the headline and the paragraphs. Say less, and address their
pain points directly ("My web apps will save you money. Here's how.")

Also, small business owners will likely not know what Github, AngelList,
coderwall and such mean. You need to provide cases studies (perhaps with
screenshots) and explain what you did, and how it increased revenue or saved
money for your employers.

Lastly, are you tracking clicks on the Call To Action? How many visits are
coming from your surrounding area? How can you increase that number?

Good luck!

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
Thanks for the critique!

I launched v2 last night taking into consideration the feedback I got here.

I decided to aim for tech-savvy startups and web design shops instead. I'm
catching more leads this way.

Next up, instead of the picture, I'm going to make an ember.js screencast
explaining its convention over configuration design pattern and why this is
going to be great for your business (see Ruby on Rails). I figured that will
give keep the layout, and provide more value right off the bat, hopefully
getting people to read on.

What do you think?

------
ulisesrmzroche
Do ya'll think the serif font worked? The goal is to enhance readability for
the body-copy. It's straying away from convention (non-serif), but I want to
take advantage of the ligatures to get people to keep reading that body-copy.

------
ulisesrmzroche
Clickable Link:
[http://ulisesrmzroche.github.io](http://ulisesrmzroche.github.io)

------
tehwebguy
What is your goal with this website?

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
It's supposed to catch leads. I'm trying to get people to click on the "Let's
Talk" button and contact me to talk some more about their project.

Do you think I should make the promise more obvious? I was afraid I was not
being specific enough.

~~~
tehwebguy
OK, I get that you want to generate leads. What I mean is what are you trying
to express to the end user?

I get the idea that you built it with Ember and that you have some experience
on the development side (because I'm a developer and viewed source), but the
site doesn't seem to show off your capabilities.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
I want to do code and marketing for local businesses, and coaching in project
management. No hi-tech startups for now. The tech stack would be my advantage
right now, I think, among all the other small web shops.

Problem is that I don't have a freelance portfolio, so most of my projects
actually belong to other people. I put my angel list profile as a pseudo-
resume.

